# Norco A-Line 2006 + Vivid Reduzierhülsen



## eXc3lent (18. Juli 2009)

Servus,

mal als blöde Frage. Was für Reduzierhülsen brauche ich für das A-Line in Verbindung mit einem RS Vivid?

Abstand gemessen: 55mm an der Schwinge und 25mm am Rahmen, muss ich da jetzt noch die 12mm Dämpferbreite abziehen???

Gruß Sascha


----------



## norco (23. Juli 2009)

...also die offiziellen Angaben von Norco zum 06er A-Line lauten:

Einbaulänge: 241,3mm/9,5"
Hub: 76,2mm/3"
Reduzierhülsenmaß (Rahmen): 24,2mm M8
Reduzierhülsenmaß (Wippe): 56,0mm M8

Wenn Du diese Daten bei Bestellung des neuen Dämpfers angibst, erhältst Du in der Regel die passenden Hülsen montiert mitgeliefert.

Das Reduzierhülsen-Maß setzt sich aus Dämpferbreite + linker Reducer + rechter Reducer zusammen.

Hoffe die Angaben helfen weiter....

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

